# Just Got A 94 Altima, What Parts Should I Get?



## LooneyToon (Aug 8, 2008)

So Far Ive Got:

Spark Plugs
Spark Plug Wires
Air Filter
Oil Change/Oil Filter

The car has been sitting for 8 months. Runs very good but I want to replace all the things that should be replaced every so many miles. I do not know too much about cars, but I really want to learn. What else should I replace and/or check to keep the car running good.

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats a good start. check your suspension and motor mounts. the rear motor mounts are notoriously weak and usually need attention. an oem distributor cap and rotor from the dealers a good idea too. dont forget to look at all of your oil seals as well.


----------



## LooneyToon (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'll pick up the distributor and rotor today, never heard of a motor mount but it sounds self explanatory, Ill check those today too. Definitely need some new rear suspension, I can feel that.

Anymore things I should get that shouldnt cost too much and is easy to install?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

k...

sparkplugs/wires.... a new gel battery.

oil/filter... when you're checking for oil seal leaks and main seal leaks... check for water in the oil (headgasket)... and check the old plugs for oil deposits (rings and valve seals)

RECLEANABLE OILED AIR FILTER!! (cheap and effective)
while you're screwing with the air filter, see if there's any parts to your intake system that sorta lead nowhere (like a box that only has one port coming from the intake and just closes off air.... RIP THAT SUCKER OFF AND CAP OFF THE INTAKE PORT)... THEN, WHERE THE AIR FILTER BOX ATTACHES TO THE FENDER... rip out anything in the way of air going directly into the filter. ;] throttle response.

rotor/rotorcap
checking bushings/suspension for knowing what to switch out

don't forget a coolant flush

and since it sat 8 months... run the car through 2 fuel filters on the line, switch them out at the end of the week for only 1 new filter.
....since it's still running and not fully clogged, put in some fuel system cleaner.

after that, maybe a bit of the good power booster stuff..


but until you get the motor itself running with all new gaskets and seals and rings... it will be similar to what it was when you got it.

and don't forget a good project for you would be to change out EVERY PIECE of rubber hose under the hood.... coolant, vacuum, fuel... powersteering... a/c... 

just bring all the flimsy weathered crap up to date.


after that, go buy a Multimeter and start to work on the electronics... test everything.


----------



## LooneyToon (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, definitely gonna go broke on this car. Ill upload some pics when I add the new hoses and all that, I want to clean the engine too make it look near new under the hood. Ill post if I cant figure out how to do something, thanks again for the help!


----------

